#ubuntu-ports 2006-03-28
<gnu2it2> did dapper for the sparc platform fall off the end of the earth? 
<shinmen> gnu2it2: Why?
<shinmen> gnu2it2: I'm running it fine on an U80.
<gnu2it2> where did you get intsall iso? U80, nice,, my poor U5 is turning red with envy :)
<shinmen> gnu2it2: Noup... I did a breezy install a while ago and moved to dapper a couple of weeks ago...
<shinmen> gnu2it2: Dunno where the ISO is even...
<gnu2it2> just changed the name in sources.list?
<shinmen> gnu2it2: Yeap. Then a dist-upgrade.
#ubuntu-ports 2006-03-29
<gnu2it2> shinmen: can you tell me what you lines in sources.list are for security?  mine are failing
<gnu2it2> for sparc on dapper
<shinmen> gnu2it2: Don't have any. I haven't been worried about it since this workstation is only connected to my other workstation, and I'm not really shure if the ports team are pulling out security fixes. Don't take my work for it, but I would suppose that they just fix the packages in the normal repository.
<gnu2it2> ok, thanks a bunch
#ubuntu-ports 2006-04-01
<gnu2it2> Good morning
<gnu2it2> I installed ubuntu on a U5, finally got xorg installed, the keymap is wrong. lots of goggling and see many have the problem but i have yet to find the fix. any fast answers to fix for sun type 5 keymap?
<fabbione> change the xorg entry from sun type to "pc105"
<fabbione> i know it's wrong.. but i had no time to fix it yet
